# Charter Arms .44 SPL Bulldog



## spencer9303 (Feb 11, 2014)

I was wondering if the weapon i listed above would fit this holster and lock in.
I read the J frame is similiar the the bulldog but i'm curious if the cylinder would slide in being that it's a .44.


----------



## spencer9303 (Feb 11, 2014)

BlackHawk CQC S&W J-Frame Carbon Fiber SERPA Holster
there's the link sorry for the double post.

i know the jframe cylinder has a 1.31 diameter but i can't find any information on the bulldog and i have no way to measure the bulldog yet


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holster fit, particularly in the case of rigid-plastic holsters, is dependent upon more than just the diameter of the cylinder.

I've never tried to jam a .44 Charter Arms revolver into a holster made for a S&W J-frame gun, but I bet that it won't fit.

Perhaps an analogy might help: Would you consider firing a J-frame's .38 Special cartridges in your Charter Arms .44 Bulldog?


----------



## spencer9303 (Feb 11, 2014)

I read on multiple forums that the bulldog will fit into most j frame's pretty well. i didn't know how much bigger the cylinder is on the bulldog than the jframes 38 special.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck!

I hope that it works out for you.


----------

